# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  du lịch thiên sơn suối ngà 2 ngày 1 đêm - tour thiên sơn suối ngà giá rẻ

## dulichbonmua04

HÀ NỘI – THIÊN SƠN SUỐI NGÀ

Loại tour: Tour đoàn, tour riêng
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
Giá Tham Khảo: 550.000 VNĐ/khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 - 14 khách)
Liên hệ: 0989.452.458 - 04.627.00945 (máy lẻ 103) gặp Ms Dịu
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng ôtô
Khởi hành: Theo yêu cầu

Lời tựa
Theo quốc lộ 32 hoặc đường cao tốc Láng - Hoà Lạc đến thị xã Sơn Tây, rồi rẽ trái lên khu Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì, bạn sẽ tới khu du lịch sinh thái Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà. Cổ tích xưa như trở lại, hồi ức trẻ thơ như quay trở về khi ta đứng giữa không gian đất trời với núi cao và thác nước thơ mộng. Nơi đây gắn liền với truyền thuyết vua Hùng kén rể cho Mị Nương công chúa, và đã diễn ra cuộc đọ sức đua tài giữa Sơn Tinh và Thủy Tinh. được gọi là Tản Viên Sơn.


Lịch trình tour
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – THIÊN SƠN SUỐI NGÀ
(Ăn trưa, tối)

07h00: Xe và hướng dẫn của Du Lich bốn mùađón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi khu du lịch Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà, nằm ở phía Đông dãy núi Ba Vì thuộc huyện Ba Vì tỉnh Hà Tây mà nhân dân thường gọi là Tản Viên Sơn. Nơi đây mang truyền thuyết Vua Hùng kén rể đã diễn ra cuộc đọ sức đua tài giữa Sơn Tinh và Thuỷ Tinh.
08h15: Đoàn có mặt tại khu du lịch, Quý khách sẽ thoả sức tận hưởng cảnh sắc thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và thư giãn trong bầu không khí trong lành của núi rừng trùng điệp đã có từ bao đời nay.
11h30: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà sàn thưởng thức các đặc sản núi rừng mang đậm nét dân tộc, bổ dưỡng và tươi ngon. Nghỉ trưa tại nhà sàn nằm trong vách núi, Quý khách thưởng thức bản giao hưởng mà thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng từ thác nước dội về vừa êm đề vừa hoang sơ.
Chiều: Đoàn thong thả dạo chơi trên những tuyến đường cheo leo sườn núi được tạo dựng hoà quyện với thiên nhiên hoặc đi bơi thuyền, câu cá thư giãn hoặc dạo chơi trong khuôn viên cây xanh hơn 600ha với không khí trong lành của núi Tản Ba Vì. Từ Hạ Sơn theo lộ trình đi Trung Sơn lên Thượng Sơn Quý khách khám phá thác Cổng Trời với sự kỳ vĩ của thiên nhiên, dưới chân thác Cổng Trời cao ngất nước bạc tung trắng bốn mùa là Thiên Sơn nhất động - thả hồn nơi đây ta thấy mình trẻ mãi.
Tối: Ăn tối và đi dạo tại khu du lịch sinh thái Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà. Quý khách sẽ qua một đêm đáng nhớ với những khu nhà sàn nằm trong vách núi, thưởng thức bản giao hưởng mà thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng từ thác nước dội về vừa êm đềm vừa hoang sơ. Quý khách cũng có thể tìm thấy nét hiện đại trong không gian của núi rừng vì những phòng ngủ có điều hoà nếu không thích không khí đêm của núi rừng.



NGÀY 02: THIÊN SƠN SUỐI NGÀ – HÀ NỘI
(Ăn sáng, trưa)

08h00: Sau bữa sáng, Đoàn thong thả dạo chơi và thưởng thức không khí trong lành, mát mẻ của khu du lịch sinh thái nổi tiếng Miền Bắc - Việt Nam hay mua sắm hàng hoá đồ lưu niệm.
11h00: Quý khách ăn trưa, trả phòng.
14h00: Quý khách lên xe quay trở về Hà Nôi
16h00: Đoàn khởi hành về Hà Nội, tạm biệt Quý khách kết thúc chuyến du lịch.



DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM
Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh theo chương trình + Vé vào cửa khu du lịch
Nhà sàn hiện đại nghỉ qua đêm.
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
Bảo hiểm du lịch + Hướng dẫn viên du lịch
KHÔNG BAO GỒM
Đồ uống, chi phí cá nhân, chi phí khác ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT 10%
GHI CHÚ:
Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: miễn phí, gia đình tự lo. Từ 5- 9 tuổi tính 50% giá người lớn. Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như mức giá người lớn.
Giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để có sự tư vấn tốt nhất.



CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 0989.452.458 / Fax: 04.62700954
Chi nhánh: 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Website: http:/dulichbonmua04.blogspot.com
Email: vnseasonstour.dulichbonmua@gmail.com
Hotline: Ms.Dịu 0989.452.458 -Live chat: nucuoivatoi_1404nb

----------

